

Help LibreOffice infra team by hacking on their SaltStack - buovjaga
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ryz5WMkjTAM

======
buovjaga
How to contact the infrastructure team:
[https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Category:Infrastructure](https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Category:Infrastructure)

